# XM Radio Question



## Arclight (May 11, 2002)

Is there a XM radio unit you can use in your car and house?

Can you take it from the car to the house?

Thx


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes I do this now, (actually I take it from my office, to my car to my house.) I use a Sony Plug and Play unit. It works great!


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 25, 2002)

I can vouch for the Sony Plug n Play model too. It does work great -- I highly recommend it


----------



## Tanic (Apr 23, 2002)

They sell Plug n' Play adapter kits for an extra vehicle or in the home, but they're pricey at 150 bucks each. Depends if you want to disconnect the power, casette, and antenna each time, or just pull out the receiver.


----------

